# Phoenix takes a road trip



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Two of the boys from the Out Of This World litter are hitting the road with me early tomorrow morning. Sirius is going to meet his new family and go home with them. Phoenix is going to meet a forum member and her Hav, which may _possibly_ end up being his older, big brother.


















"Hey, is my family in there?"

and my favorite...









"I will just groom myself, thank you."


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Great photos, Kimberly! Phoenix looks fully capable of grooming himself. lol I love that closeup of him peeking into the forum, looking for his family!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Too cute!!!! I love the shock of white hair at top... reminds me of Hitchcock's when he was a puppy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I love those photos!
Hav a great trip!
PS-wish they were coming here


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Kimberly, they are beautiful, and I am so not surprised


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

:hug
Phoenix we are here and very excited to meet you tomorrow. Ditto is looking forward to having a little brother to play, love and cuddle.
Sweet dreams precious boy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Ditto's Mom said:


> :hug
> Phoenix we are here and very excited to meet you tomorrow. Ditto is looking forward to having a little brother to play, love and cuddle.
> Sweet dreams precious boy.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, you're brave! I wasn't going to give any further hints until after you meet him tomorrow.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Oh, you're brave! I wasn't going to give any further hints until after you meet him tomorrow.


After they meet him??!!!! LOL, geez, one look at him and they would do a grab and run! He is so cute!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Kimberly, I'm not good at keeping secrets:eyebrows: Plus I couldn't resist sharing our excitement.:dance:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

We're looking forward to meeting you and Ditto in person finally. 

Oh Kathy, you have noooo idea. He's been my little sidekick and heart-tugger.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

congrats!

what a cutie pie.

great pictures of the handsome boy, can't wait to hear how all goes.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ditto's Mom said:


> Kimberly, I'm not good at keeping secrets:eyebrows: Plus I couldn't resist sharing our excitement.:dance:


I cant keep secrets either when excited, we will send good vibes for a perfect match although I do not think you will need them


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Like anyone could look at him and say, "I don't think so!" He's a doll!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a cutie !!! Congratulations Ditto on your new brother...you will have the time of your life. Congrats to all.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Love the photos, good luck on the road trip. I agree with Ann no one is going to see that baby and say " Not what I'm looking for." It will be love at first sight.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats! He is beautiful and the pics really let his personality shine through.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Enjoy the fun of 2 Hav world! He is a cutie.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Have a safe trip with those babies Kimberly. Ditto's mom, I hope you got some sleep last night! Have a blast today meeting the new puppy and watching your two interract! I can't imagine you won't want him once he's in your arms but will be excited to hear how it goes! Don't forget to take some pictures please!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> *Have a safe trip with those babies Kimberly. Ditto's mom, I hope you got some sleep last night! Have a blast today meeting the new puppy and watching your two interract! I can't imagine you won't want him once he's in your arms but will be excited to hear how it goes! Don't forget to take some pictures please!*



I agree!
Looking forward to seeing hoto:hoto:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What great pictures Kimberly! If Phoenix had half the personality that shines through in those photos he'd still be adorable. Looks like it's going to be Ditto +1. Congratulations and have fun!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How exciting! Kimberly I feel for you. I don't know how you let any of them go. What a cutie!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations! What a sweet young man. Ditto will love his new little brother I'm sure.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ditto's Mom has some fun days in store for her. She won over Phoenix's heart and mine immediately. Ditto took just a smidge longer to convince since he is his momma's shadow, but it sounds like everything is a hit for all of them. 

I drove down there with two pups and both families were even more fabulous than I had expected and the puppies were so excited to meet each of them, so my sister-in-law and I came back home with an empty travel crate.

I completely forgot to take my camera out of the car, so I don't have any photos to share, but maybe Ditto's Mom will have something in the next week or so.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jill, those photos only show the teeniest tidbit of his personality. He would be the best ambassador for the breed if he had the opportunity!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a great day we had yesterday meeting Kimberly, Phoenix, Sirius and SIL Dawnwyn. Phoenix is irresistible and have a few short minutes I knew he was meant to be part of our family.
Ditto and Phoenix slept the entire ride home and never stirred until we pulled into the garage. Then the fun began! Ditto had to show his new brother his toy box. He was very happy to share and Phoenix took advantage and pulled every toy out to investigate. Immediately they started running all through the house each wanting the toy that the other one had. Needless to say we were all tired and finally went to bed around 10:00. Phoenix slept in his crate on the side of my bed while Ditto was in his bed right next to the crate. It was truly a Kodak moment.
Today Phoenix gets to visit Ditto's vet for an exam. When I called for the appointment everyone there cannot wait to meet him.
As soon as I catch my breath I will post pictures of my boys promise.:angel::angel:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, sweet!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

So happy for you and Ditto to have a new fun puppy to play with. Can't wait to see your pics of the 2 of them. Are you keeping the name Phoenix?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo:Thanks for sharing the good news. Glad all went well:whoo:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ann wrote: *"Like anyone could look at him and say, "I don't think so!" He's a doll!"*

If MY boys saw a puppy coming at them with a comb, THEY'D be the ones saying "I don't think so!!" But look at him, what a character! lol

Congratulations, Ditto's mom (what is your name, btw?  ) ! How very exciting!!! So happy to hear Ditto and Phoenix got along well their first day. 

Kimberly, was Sirius going to a first time Hav owner?


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey Kimberly.... now I have two shadows!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Ditto's Mom said:


> Hey Kimberly.... now I have two shadows!


Enjoy!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Kim, yes we are keeping his name Phoenix.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Marj, my name is Linda, thank you for asking.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

marjrc said:


> Kimberly, was Sirius going to a first time Hav owner?


Yes, and pretty much first-time dog owners too. They have been researching thoroughly and asked more questions than most breeders I know even ask! LOL

Linda, I'm glad you shared your name. I'm always leary of using anyone's real names until they have done so.


----------



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Super cute!! 
Who are the dam/ sire of this litter?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

CH Amor Vinales Tinkerbelle, "Tinky" and CH Oeste's Outlaw of San Juan, "Billy"


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> CH Amor Vinales Tinkerbelle, "Tinky" and CH Oeste's Outlaw of San Juan, "Billy"


Their puppies are *ADORABLE!*


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awwwww......love the pictures! Linda, we're now "relatives".  Maddie is from Tinky too (different Dads). Tinky's puppies are wonderful dogs. 

Kimberly, I ran into a lady at the dog park for the SF/Bay Area Havanese meet-up group this weekend in Danville. She came running up to me to ask, "You're Maddie's owner, right?" I had totally forgotten, but we met during one of Maddie's therapy dog events. She asked me alot of questions about Havanese then, as she was thinking of getting one. She just loved Maddie, and decided that day she was getting the one she was talking to a breeder about. Turns out it was Rhythm from your Moo-sic litter! He's now called "Sammy" and is a doll. She told me that meeting Maddie made her decision for her. She and her family are totally in love with Sammy. What a treat to run into her again!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Awwwww......love the pictures! Linda, we're now "relatives".  Maddie is from Tinky too (different Dads). Tinky's puppies are wonderful dogs.
> 
> Kimberly, I ran into a lady at the dog park for the SF/Bay Area Havanese meet-up group this weekend in Danville. She came running up to me to ask, "You're Maddie's owner, right?" I had totally forgotten, but we met during one of Maddie's therapy dog events. She asked me alot of questions about Havanese then, as she was thinking of getting one. She just loved Maddie, and decided that day she was getting the one she was talking to a breeder about. Turns out it was Rhythm from your Moo-sic litter! He's now called "Sammy" and is a doll. She told me that meeting Maddie made her decision for her. She and her family are totally in love with Sammy. What a treat to run into her again!


Hey welcome to the family Linda (and Jeanne too)  Comet is from Oeste's as well!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats on the new addition Linda. It sounds like it was meant to be! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh boy Linda, you live in Ladera Ranch! That's where our son and his family live and we are there often! The next time we have a havanese play date I will let you know. You may want to bring both those cutie patooties to play!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank you Carole, we would love to meet everyone.:dance:


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Hate to admit, but I just had to look up where Ladera Ranch was. The worst part of it is I grew up in OC and my parents live in Laguna. Can I play the blonde card on that one?! 

We just bought a house in Laguna Niguel so we'll practically be neighbors, Linda! We're hoping to move this summer. I would love to join a playdate so keep me posted  Lola & I attended a few HCSC events when she was younger, but have never been to a forum playdate....how exciting!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey Susie, that's great. We will let you know. We have a great Havanese network down here. Lot's of peeps from Orange County and Northern San Diego area! We're having a big event June 26th in Carlsbad. Save the date!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Linda, keep June 26th open. We're having a big event in Carlsbad and would love for you to come!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Hey Susie, that's great. We will let you know. We have a great Havanese network down here. *Lot's of peeps from Orange County and Northern San Diego area!* We're having a big event June 26th in Carlsbad. Save the date!


Don't forget your few token LA County folks! :biggrin1:


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Yay! The date is saved! Hopefully I will be moved in by then! If not, my parents live in Laguna, so its a perfect excuse to come down for the weekend.

Leslie, I think you may have met my husband Marc at an HCSC event. He took Lola twice when I was out of town. He told me about a lady with an adorable all black hav. Must be you & Tori.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

jeanne that is such a cool story.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Susie, wow we will soon be neighbors. Would love to get together, let me know when you move in.
Carole, I'm putting June 26th on my calendar. Can't wait to meet all the south county folks.
Brady's Mom, pictures to come soon.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

susieg said:


> Leslie, I think you may have met my husband Marc at an HCSC event. He took Lola twice when I was out of town. He told me about a lady with an adorable all black hav. Must be you & Tori.


Yep, it was us! :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Don't forget your few token LA County folks! :biggrin1:


Now how could I ever forget my niece Tori!!! :angel:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ditto's Mom said:


> As soon as I catch my breath I will post pictures of my boys promise.:angel::angel:


Did I miss pictures??


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

When I FINALLY had a chance to get pictures of Phoenix and Ditto this morning my Cannon (which I'm not that fond of) would not cooperate. So low and behold I had to use my cell, sorry for the quality. :Cry::Cry:
Atleast you all get to see my boy today.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

He is adorable!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I love that one with the carrot!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

What a cutie! I love the carrot one!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh my - he is a cute one! Congratulations!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a cutie pie!! Love the latest pics of Phoenix.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a pumpkin! How are they getting along?


----------

